# Hamilton Watches



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

Just bought a Hamilton khaki x-copter "the orange one" and the feel is very good,i'm usually a Rolex man and have had the usual suspects "submariners,seadwellers,gmt etc.So the x-copter is a change from the norm in as its a new brand and a complete different style,whats peoples thoughts on the brand or is it just a "swatch watch"


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Its certainly not just a Swatch, although it is owned by the Swatch Group, but then so are Omega, and Breguet. Never owned one, but I do know they make very well made watches, with standard ETA movements. I know Guy (Pink Windmill) has a couple so he'll probably be along to share his view at some point.


----------



## BuckyBleichert (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 2 Hamiltons. Although one is a 1974 military.

My main watch that I wear most of the time is a black Hamilton Khaki Navy. I like it very much.


----------



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

sadly my Hamilton is 12 minutes slow after just 14 hours of use,this will be going back today :huh:


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Jazzmaster Maestro XXL chrono 45mm and its great. stick with it , the time keeping is not great from the start, but they respond well to adjustment. Mine is gaining less than a second per day, better than most chronometer rated watches I have owned.

Dont give up on it , they use well proven movements, mostly 7750 or 7760 Valjuox, the same as IWC Pilot Chrono

Darren


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Excellent watches, I had the khaki frogman chrono with canteen crowns and it was very robust.

Superb value without the hype.

Very high spec for cheap watches


----------



## BuckyBleichert (Jan 31, 2009)

chu88y said:


> sadly my Hamilton is 12 minutes slow after just 14 hours of use,this will be going back today :huh:


For what it's worth I have had mine a couple of months now and it has always kept excellent time.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey there!

I'm a big fan of Hamiltons - from the Swatch stable but arguably their best offering for "bang for buck". I've had 4 (one of which is still with me) - here's some pics:

Khaki Field Chrono Auto (brown dial - 7750 movement)










Khaki Navy GMT #1 (classic style)










Khaki Navy GMT #2 (latest model)










American Classic Jazzmaster Chrono Auto (cream dial LE - 7753 movement)










I still have the Jazzmaster after well over 3 months, which is good going for me!

It's also worth mentioning that, although none are COSC certified, they have been some of the best time-keepers I've ever had in my several years of flipping watch collecting. Nicely finished too.

Well done on your new purchase - let's see some pics then!

Cheers,

Guy 

EDIT: Just seen your comment on timing - hope you get a replacement OK.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Guy, everytime I see that Jazzmaster I wonder why I let it go :wallbash:

Gorgeous watch


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Guy, everytime I see that Jazzmaster I wonder why I let it go :wallbash:
> 
> Gorgeous watch


:lol: and every time I think of letting it go I can't!

I need to get some more pics though - the case sides and pushers are just gorgeous.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Picasso (Jun 23, 2008)

That Jazzmaster looks fantastic. I think it would look even better with a brown leather strap instead of the black.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

chu88y said:


> Just bought a Hamilton khaki x-copter "the orange one" and the feel is very good,i'm usually a Rolex man and have had the usual suspects "submariners,seadwellers,gmt etc.So the x-copter is a change from the norm in as its a new brand and a complete different style,whats peoples thoughts on the brand or is it just a "swatch watch"


I have a Hamilton Khaki Automatic and it's the one watch in my collection that my son actually likes 










Mind you, like his dad, he has excellent taste - in this respect at least!! :cheers:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Ive had my eye on Hamiltons for a while

there is probably one winging its way here as I type wish it would get a move on!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Picasso said:


> That Jazzmaster looks fantastic. I think it would look even better with a brown leather strap instead of the black.


I have one in the box so will try to get some pics at the weekend.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> Picasso said:
> 
> 
> > That Jazzmaster looks fantastic. I think it would look even better with a brown leather strap instead of the black.
> ...


Slight delay (  ) but here, finally, is another pic on black followed by some on brown...





































Cheers,

Guy


----------

